# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Check your DNS settings before midnight! (No need to visit a website)

## Roxi

1. Open up the Command line (Windows users, go into start, Search "command" and click on the program to open up the Command prompt, Mac users can check their DNS server by going into "System Preferences" search for the "Network" icon and check there).

2. type in "ipconfig /all" make sure there is a space between ipconfig and /all.

3. Scroll up to find where it says "DNS Servers".

4. Check the number given against these FBI-identified rogue server addresses:

85.255.112.0 through 85.255.127.255
67.210.0.0 through 67.210.15.255
93.188.160.0 through 93.188.167.255
77.67.83.0 through 77.67.83.255
213.109.64.0 through 213.109.79.255
64.28.176.0 through 64.28.191.255

----------


## kathy88

Thanks so much. I'm good.

----------


## menoname

Thanks

----------


## devil21

If you're on a router (wireless or not), checking for DNS through ipconfig will usually only show the address of the router as the DNS server.  Something like 192.168.1.1 or similar (192.168.x.x for DNS and DHCP are dead giveaways that you're on a router and need to inspect further).  You need to go into your router configuration and check the DNS addresses in there, usually under a section labeled WAN or Status.  The DNS address that the router uses is what matters!  Click around (but dont change anything) until you find the DNS info for the router.  Getting into router config varies by make and model so you'll want to google your model to find out how to get into the router config.

----------


## MelissaCato

Mine doesn't stay long enough to read it .. when I do the run command - a black box just flashes then disappears.

----------


## affa

a little more info please?  why by tonight?  what happens if we don't? etc...

----------


## chapchap70

http://www.thedaily.com/page/2012/07...hanger-deleon/

----------


## Roxi

Here's why: http://www.technolog.msnbc.msn.com/technology/technolog/what-know-july-9-internet-doomsday-arrives-869336

(Though, I can't vouch for the validity of these claims, only that they are claiming it.)
you could get around messing with your router settings by plugging an ethernet cable directly to your modem too. Apologies for not thinking of the router thing.

----------


## Roxi

> Mine doesn't stay long enough to read it .. when I do the run command - a black box just flashes then disappears.


Thats weird, almost sounds like a stuck or dirty shift key. Does that happen with other windows at times?

try rebooting and try again?

----------


## Eisenhower

I believe this only affected Windows users, so if you have a Mac, that computer is safe.

----------


## specsaregood

> Mine doesn't stay long enough to read it .. when I do the run command - a black box just flashes then disappears.


It doesn't sound like youare pulling up a command box first.

Go to:  Start Button ->All Programs ->Accessories -> Command Prompt
A black box should open up.  then start at step #2 from the OP.

----------


## torchbearer

> I believe this only affected Windows users, so if you have a Mac, that computer is safe.


i heard mac and windows.

----------


## MelissaCato

> Thats weird, almost sounds like a stuck or dirty shift key. Does that happen with other windows at times?
> 
> try rebooting and try again?


No this is the first it happened. I browsed around the network settings and found a bunch of numbers though. Have no idea what they mean other than the IP. lol

The list of numbers include IP, Subnet Mask, Gateway, default Gateway and 3 DNS Server numbers. It says the first 3 numbers are assigned by DHCP.

----------


## MelissaCato

> It doesn't sound like youare pulling up a command box first.
> 
> Go to:  Start Button ->All Programs ->Accessories -> Command Prompt
> A black box should open up.  then start at step #2 from the OP.


Thanks, ya, doing that gave me the same numbers I found in the Network settings.

----------


## freedoms-light

> Thats weird, almost sounds like a stuck or dirty shift key. Does that happen with other windows at times?
> 
> try rebooting and try again?


in the run window, type cmd and then type ipconfig /all in the dos type window it opens.

----------


## torchbearer

> No this is the first it happened. I browsed around the network settings and found a bunch of numbers though. Have no idea what they mean other than the IP. lol
> 
> The list of numbers include IP, Subnet Mask, Gateway, default Gateway and 3 DNS Server numbers. It says the first 3 numbers are assigned by DHCP.


you are looking for DNS.
DNS stands for domain name server. it is a directory.
in the early dayz of the internets, you browsed websites/servers by ip address. in fact, i remember picking up an internet yellow pages that list webpage ip address for companies. (IP addresses are like phone numbers)
now, we have the ability to type in a name like google.com and a server looks up the name and forwards your computer to the address. that directory is the DNS.
if you don't have a dns or a correct dns, you will not be able to surf the net using names. only ip address.

if you ever lose your dns, you can find ronpaulforums.com by typing its ip address into your URL bar: http://*67.225.158.173*


edit: technically you can surf the net faster using ip address. if you know them- you can enter them into your bookmarks.

----------


## MelissaCato

My numbers are good. Thanks for the info.

----------


## KCIndy

Anyone concerned can also go to this FBI page and check your IP address against a list of known rogue DNS servers.

Go to:
https://forms.fbi.gov/check-to-see-i...sing-rogue-DNS

in a separate tab, go to Google and type in:  IP address

Google should list your IP address at the top of the page.  Copy your IP address into the blank box on the FBI page and click "Check your DNS."

----------


## MelissaCato

> you are looking for DNS.
> DNS stands for domain name server. it is a directory.
> in the early dayz of the internets, you browsed websites/servers by ip address. in fact, i remember picking up an internet yellow pages that list webpage ip address for companies. (IP addresses are like phone numbers)
> now, we have the ability to type in a name like google.com and a server looks up the name and forwards your computer to the address. that directory is the DNS.
> if you don't have a dns or a correct dns, you will not be able to surf the net using names. only ip address.
> 
> if you ever lose your dns, you can find ronpaulforums.com by typing its ip address into your URL bar: http://*67.225.158.173*
> 
> 
> edit: technically you can surf the net faster using ip address. if you know them- you can enter them into your bookmarks.


How could I lose my DNS ?

----------


## torchbearer

> How could I lose my DNS ?


malware could hijack your OS system files. that is the most common.
ISPs usually dhcp their DNS servers to your computer or router. if their dhcp server fails, you could lose your DNS.
if the DNS server is down, you could lose it.

----------


## No1butPaul

> Mine doesn't stay long enough to read it .. when I do the run command - a black box just flashes then disappears.


I got the exact same result as you ... the black box flashed with numbers and disappeared.

Found this and it worked for me:

It's because the ipconfig has finished, and automatically closes itself. This way you won't get a chance to read the messages it returns.

To be able to read the ipconfig messages run ipconfig from the command line. (In this case, ipconfig /all)

1.In the run command prompt enter cmd followed by enter
2.You should see a black screen, similar to the old DOS, enter ipconfig followed by enter
3.Voila, your ipconfig

----------


## MelissaCato

In the list of numbers I found this too. What does this mean ?

Lease Obtained 7/8/2012 8:57:22 PM
Lease Expires  7/9/2012 8:57:22 PM

----------


## torchbearer

> In the list of numbers I found this too. What does this mean ?
> 
> Lease Obtained 7/8/2012 8:57:22 PM
> Lease Expires  7/9/2012 8:57:22 PM


you get your address via dhcp server, most likely in your router(assuming you use a router)
in the dhcp server settings their is a place to designate how long you get to hold your assigned address. that is your lease.
it usually just rolls over.

----------


## Agorism

why before midnight?

----------


## KEEF

> 1. Open up the Command line (Windows users, go into start, Search "command" and click on the program to open up the Command prompt, Mac users can check their DNS server by going into "System Preferences" search for the "Network" icon and check there).
> 
> 2. type in "ipconfig /all" make sure there is a space between ipconfig and /all.
> 
> 3. Scroll up to find where it says "DNS Servers".
> 
> 4. Check the number given against these FBI-identified rogue server addresses:
> 
> 85.255.112.0 through 85.255.127.255
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, now I am by no means a computer guru, but my number was 193. something or other.  does this mean that if I do not fall in the ranges listed above, I am good.  Also, what it does?

----------


## torchbearer

> why before midnight?


a malware program has been found on peoples computers that is designed to lay dormant until july 9th, which starts at midnight.
if you want to know if you got it, just put your computers calender on tomorrow and restart. see if you can get online.

----------


## MelissaCato

> you get your address via dhcp server, most likely in your router(assuming you use a router)
> in the dhcp server settings their is a place to designate how long you get to hold your assigned address. that is your lease.
> it usually just rolls over.


Ok thanks.

----------


## torchbearer

The most famous "timer" virus is the Melissa Virus.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melissa_(computer_virus)

----------


## torchbearer

> Thanks for the heads up, now I am by no means a computer guru, but my number was 193. something or other.  does this mean that if I do not fall in the ranges listed above, I am good.  Also, what it does?


i don't think you will know yet. the dns changer program won't kick in for a few hours.

----------


## MelissaWV

> a malware program has been found on peoples computers that is designed to lay dormant until july 9th, which starts at midnight.
> if you want to know if you got it, just put your computers calender on tomorrow and restart. see if you can get online.


This would have been a really easy test, but instead people are being asked to click on some site the Gov endorses  lol  I'm not even a conspiracist but this suddenly popped up a couple of days ago on the news as a huge thing.  Hmm!




> The most famous "timer" virus is the Melissa Virus.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melissa_(computer_virus)


Sure... blame it on me.

----------


## torchbearer

> Sure... blame it on me.


lol 



> Melissa was put in the wild by David L. Smith of Aberdeen Township, New Jersey and named after a Miami stripper.

----------


## KCIndy

> This would have been a really easy test, but instead people are being asked to click on some site the Gov endorses  lol  I'm not even a conspiracist but this suddenly popped up a couple of days ago on the news as a huge thing.  Hmm!



Ehh...  I wouldn't sweat it.  Anyone who posts regularly on these boards is already on The List.  I can't see any reason the Feds would go to such lengths just to garner a few web clicks.

Frankly, I'm more alarmed by the occasional but obvious troll who pops up here and tries to get us to sign on to rabid and borderline violent anti-government rants.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Wait, let me see if i get this right. I actually WANT my IP address to be configured to use the FBI Rogue Servers?

----------


## torchbearer

> This would have been a really easy test, but instead people are being asked to click on some site the Gov endorses  lol  I'm not even a conspiracist but this suddenly popped up a couple of days ago on the news as a huge thing.  Hmm!


I'm sure the FBI would love to go through people's cookies.
Not sure why anyone would want to let a government site scan their computer.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I'm sure the FBI would love to go through people's cookies.
> Not sure why anyone want let a government site scan their computer.


I don't think it's that so much as maybe a bonus.  See how many people you can cause to click on your recommended site on short notice.

----------


## torchbearer

> Wait, let me see if i get this right. I actually WANT my IP address to be configured to use the FBI Rogue Servers?


you want to use your ISPs DNS or an OpenDNS.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> you want to use your ISPs DNS or an OpenDNS.


I went to the FBI website and put in my IP Address to see what it says. The DNS Checker on the FBI set gave me this response:

"Your IP is not configured to use the rogue DNS servers."

Is that what I want?

----------


## torchbearer

> I went to the FBI website and put in my IP Address to see what it says. The DNS Checker on the FBI set gave me this response:
> 
> "Your IP is not configured to use the rogue DNS servers."
> 
> Is that what I want?


you don't want to use rogue dns servers.
a thief could use a dns server to obtain all the info you send over your internet connection.

----------


## CaseyJones

thanks for reminding me roxi
all good

----------


## Carson

> Mine doesn't stay long enough to read it .. when I do the run command - a black box just flashes then disappears.


I think you have to add something to make it stay open.

_generally, if you run a command console command from the Start->Run window, the command console window will open, execute the command in question, and then automatically close. If you want it to stay open after the command runs, first do Start->Run->cmd, which will open a command console shell instance and give you a command prompt. From there, type the command you want to run, it will execute, and the shell will remain open once execution has ended.

Alternatively, if you want to type everything at once in the "Run" box, you'll need to include the /k switch to keep the command console shell open after execution finishes. So, for example, if you wanted to run "ipconfig /all" from the Run box and have the shell stay open so you can see what the results are, and you don't want to do the steps above, then do Start->Run and type cmd /k "ipconfig /all" in the Run window (keep the quote marks around ipconfig /all otherwise (I believe) the parameters won't be passed to the cmd.exe shell properly._

http://forum.notebookreview.com/wind...issapears.html


P.S. I could have sworn my machines were set to use a DNS server that I set that had a very fast connection and response time. Now the machines I checked are both set to get one automatically.

----------


## devil21

So I guess I'll be the first to question whether things like this are FBI created threats so they can swing in at the last minute and get big media notice for "fixing" it.  We see the same pattern in a lot of things, eh?  Maybe not a conspiracy but ask the Hutaree guys how that sort of thing works.

----------


## Barrex

Honestly, how many of you were hoping that you are "special" and that FBI is after you? (tough guy next to a soft guy to make a tough guy look tougher)

----------


## pcosmar

> Honestly, how many of you were hoping that you are "special" and that FBI is after you? (tough guy next to a soft guy to make a tough guy look tougher)


LoL,,  wut ?

And what does that have to do with this hyped up "threat".
the info on this was posted here and elsewhere over a month ago. I read the tech info,, determined that it was no threat whatsoever.

I had no need to go to an FBI fishing site.

----------


## JK/SEA

hmm...ignored the threat. No FBI. Still here.

next.

----------


## Eisenhower

> i heard mac and windows.


A cross-platform botnet would sure be something.

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/...mikko-hypponen




> "*Internet Doomsday" virus fizzles, web traffic flows*
> 
> 
> BOSTON (Reuters) - Fears that a computer virus might cut Internet access around the world appeared to be overblown on Monday after U.S. authorities removed a safety net that had protected infected machines for months.
> 
>  Shortly after midnight EDT, the authorities cut off computer servers inNew York City that had been put in place to direct traffic for infected computers, which would have been unable to access the Internet without their help.
> 
>  Some blogs and news reports had warned that the shutdown of the servers could trigger a potential "blackout" and described the malicious software as the "Internet Doomsday" virus.
> 
> ...

----------

